# Befehl nicht gefunden



## $nooc (24. April 2010)

hi, ich habe das problem dass meine cmd den befehl "java" nicht kennt.

systemvariable path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\bin

eigentlich sollte das so klappen, oder muss ich noch irgendwas beachten? 
lg


----------



## Kai008 (24. April 2010)

Kopiere die java.exe in Windows oder system32 oder wie auch immer es bei x64-OSen heißt.


----------



## Artorius (24. April 2010)

Hi!
Eigentlich gibt es da nichts weiter zu beachten.  
Und du bist sicher, dass der Pfad stimmt, bzw. unter dem Pfad die java.exe zu finden ist?

Grüße!


----------



## $nooc (24. April 2010)

in path steht folgendes:

C:\Program Files\JML.5.5\JML\bin; C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\bin; C:\Windows\System32; 

in classpath:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\lib;

die pfade stimmen. 
hab die java.exe in den system32 ordner kopiert, aber es funktioniert leider noch immer nicht.
ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso es nicht funktioniert 

lg


----------



## Akeshihiro (24. April 2010)

Der Pfad kann nicht sitmmen ... Das (x86) muss weg, ich glaub jedenfalls nicht, dass der Ordner bei dir wirklich so heißt, ich denke eher an C:\Program Files und damit müsste der Pfad sich dann so ergeben: C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\bin


----------



## $nooc (24. April 2010)

doch doch, ich hab nen ordner programme und programme (x86)
das stimmt schon. die pfade hab ich ja auch per copy paste hineingeschrieben..

was kann das noch für ursachen haben, dass es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## $nooc (24. April 2010)

hilfe... 
^^


----------



## sheel (24. April 2010)

Nur mal so geraten: Kann es sein, dass Java Probleme mit Leerzeichen im Pfad hat?

edit: Wenns XP kann, wirds Win7 wohl auch können...Nur die JRE muss es halt auch können...


----------



## $nooc (25. April 2010)

das wars ^^
es geht
entweder wars jetz der abstand oder das fehlende \ am ende
ich kann nicht glauben dass ein win 7 nicht dynamisch genug is dass es das checkt 
oder da wenigstens eine information steht wie die formatierung auszusehen hat...


----------

